# Linode is now the shittiest company I've ever dealt with



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

> Hello,
> 
> It has come to our attention that your Linode account is currently hosting the website kiwifarms.net. Upon further investigation, we have determined that the content of this site is in violation of clause 3, paragraph 7 of the Linode Terms of Service (https://www.linode.com/tos):
> 
> ...



God these people are fucking clowns. I was going to put off on this migration but it seems now I have no options.

Digital Ocean is now my current bet. Alternatively, I have a more expensive host in the Netherlands that I can use. Discuss.

Edit: We're moving to a french company. HON HON HON TBH


----------



## Lipitor (Jan 21, 2016)

So... no arcade?


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 21, 2016)

move kiwifarms to a .onion domain and self-host, it's the only way to be safe


----------



## Pandas Galore (Jan 21, 2016)

What do we do that is considered illegal or harmful to them or their customers?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 21, 2016)

Make that goof in the wheelchair host it or something.


----------



## stets (Jan 21, 2016)

Dude thats gay and unrealistic.


----------



## nyess (Jan 21, 2016)

Pandas Galore said:


> What do we do that is considered illegal or harmful to them or their customers?



Being too lewd



Spoiler



ur fault


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 21, 2016)

I swear if this was because of those SC guys making a report, that's a pretty dick move.


----------



## ATM (Jan 21, 2016)

Rich from the Trust & Safety Team needs his own thread.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

Pandas Galore said:


> What do we do that is considered illegal or harmful to them or their customers?


That's a pretty fucking good question. It'd be real nice if their cease and desist letter actually included anything. This is reminiscent of the Stripe cancellation letter I got that said nothing and refused to say anything.


----------



## Pandas Galore (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> That's a pretty fucking good question. It'd be real nice if their cease and desist letter actually included anything. This is reminiscent of the Stripe cancellation letter I got that said nothing and refused to say anything.


Doesn't hurt to ask them.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> That's a pretty fucking good question. It'd be real nice if their cease and desist letter actually included anything. This is reminiscent of the Stripe cancellation letter I got that said nothing and refused to say anything.


the edgelords at SC made a ticket so i would assume its CYBER BULLYING that triggered Rich from the Trust & Safety team


----------



## lolwut (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like the kids over at SC actually got through to Linode.



ActualKiwi said:


> That's because your members have come in here and spammed pointless shit, unfortunately. You're perfectly free to do the same with your forums, so as Timon said, that's kind of on you.
> Oh look, we ban your shitposters....and your members attempt to get our site pulled. Really guys?
> 
> 
> ...



[E] Ninja'd, but hey, I quoted the relevant info.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 21, 2016)

Why does Linode hate fun?

Sociopath Community, nobody likes a snitch.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 21, 2016)

LINODE IS BLOODY UNFAIR


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cyberbowlin' ain't easy.


----------



## John Daker (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> God these people are fucking clowns. I was going to put off on this migration but it seems now I have no options.
> 
> Digital Ocean is now my current bet. Alternatively, I have a more expensive host in the Netherlands that I can use. Discuss.


Can current donation levels sustain the Dutch one?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 21, 2016)

Fucking faggots. Where are we going if Digital Ocean doesn't work out?


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

What law was broken?


----------



## Taily Puff (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> Alternatively, I have a more expensive host in the Netherlands that I can use.



How much more of a hit is that host?  There's got to be a few people willing to kick in some change to keep the laugh-train fueled up.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jan 21, 2016)

Well this is fucking depressing. More of a a major incovienence than a death sentance, but still incredibly depressing. Here's hoping the next service isn't worse.



Piga Dgrifm said:


> What law was broken?


No laws were broken, just more loosely worded terms of service to justify cancellation easier if a "potential issue" is reported.


----------



## Tsunderplane (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd be willing to make a small monthly contribution to autism if it came to that.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well that's shit.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

maybe Godaddy.com?


----------



## Reddit Avenger (Jan 21, 2016)

The high price of cyberbullying...


----------



## John Daker (Jan 21, 2016)

Koby_Fish said:


> maybe Godaddy.com?


Nice meme!


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

DigitalOcean was my runner up and they're more expensive per CPU, so I'm reluctant to move to them.
The Dutch host is also quite expensive comparatively, and while they also are much stronger in protecting freedom of speech, their location would increase page load times for everyone outside of Europe. From the Philippines, my ping to their servers is about 200ms~300ms. For Melchett in the UK, it was 19ms.

I really have no problems with Linode, but their mounting incompetence and decline seems almost jet-propelled now. I have no idea how they went from the best host I've ever dealt with to flatlining in every sense in a month's time.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

How will changing servers likely affect the site?


----------



## Koby_Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

John Daker said:


> Nice meme!


well yeah but I've been seeing commercials for godaddy.com on TV a lot and maybe it's a viable alternative for hosting?


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I really have no problems with Linode, but their mounting incompetence seems almost just propelled now. I have no idea how they went from the best host I've ever dealt with to flatlining in every sense in a month's time.



I'd be inclined to call their bluff and counter-sue for a laugh (although that would probably work out poorly in the short to medium term)


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

We should probably not attack the host until after I've backed up the server.


----------



## Crisseh (Jan 21, 2016)

"We're psychopaths and sociopaths that NEVER care about anything! We're hardcore!"

Silences criticism of their fuckery, to make a safe space.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> We should probably not attack the host until after I've backed up the server.


please restore the deleted posts when that is complete, rich from trust and support is a menace to society


----------



## John Daker (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> We should probably not attack the host until after I've backed up the server.


Fair enough.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

_Linode? More like shitode._


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

This is why I only host stuff from a server within my home. All hosts are run by dirty kikes.


----------



## Red_Rager (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe you should take a look at whoever hosts the EDiots, they probably don't give a shit about standards.


----------



## alex_theman (Jan 21, 2016)

Maybe we could move to 000webhost.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 21, 2016)

Fuck them.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 21, 2016)

On the plus side, if the site goes down then the Tumblr subforum goes with it.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it's time we all just high-tail it to sociopath-community and ditch these tyrant mods


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> We should probably not attack the host until after I've backed up the server.



Like that would stop the weens


----------



## Tsunderplane (Jan 21, 2016)

Red_Rager said:


> Maybe you should take a look at whoever hosts the EDiots, they probably don't give a shit about standards.


If we used their host, would we also have to have the obnoxious popunder ads and the comedic sensibilities of home-schooled 13 year olds?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 21, 2016)

Red_Rager said:


> Maybe you should take a look at whoever hosts the EDiots, they probably don't give a shit about standards.



but that would be like balls touching.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Jan 21, 2016)

Koby_Fish said:


> maybe Godaddy.com?


No they have a much stricter ToS even.... manhood1o1 is hosted on there if anyween feels like reporting them


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Pandas Galore said:


> What do we do that is considered illegal or harmful to them or their customers?



Triggering some so called "sociopath" feelings apparently.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 21, 2016)

Lets go build our own hosting site. With Blackjack and hookers.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 21, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Like that would stop the weens


it's not weening when he deserves it


Tsunderplane said:


> If we used their host, would we also have to have the obnoxious popunder ads and the comedic sensibilities of home-schooled 13 year olds?


hey now don't make fun of the home-schooled 13 year olds, ED is home-schooled 12 year olds at best


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 21, 2016)

Well... let's give some credit to SC guys.

They did the one thing all of those other lolcows with their lawyers and their personal armies and their weens and whatnot could never do.

... Actually manage to (sorta) take us down.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't know what it's worth, but PCMag recently put up a list of website hosting that might be worth a look
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2424725,00.asp


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

_In this thread we spite shitode_


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

This priceless work of art I have created demonstrates our system.

In total, per month:
16 Cores
16 GiB of RAM
2 TiB of Outbound Bandwidth
$160/mo

That's the budget. A similar setup on DigitalOcean would cost way more, but we can't break the budget, so I'd have to try and put it on fewer machines, which is probably very possible. Conversely, the dutch host has scaling allocations, but for about what we have now we'd be paying about 10% more because of currency conversions and generally being more expensive.



Spoiler












There are 2 other options which I can go over and will go over today or tomorrow. I have two powerful contacts in server administration: NTTech, which runs 2ch and 8ch. The other is ran by someone I've met through Next development, but I don't want to have to send money to what's called Sapphire Group, which has a pretty sordid history in running all sorts of dead GamerGate projects. I'd consider him a safe host, but not one I'd jump on immediately. Similarly, trying to bum off 8ch servers can be a problem.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 21, 2016)

If we do move to Digital Ocean, are we sure we won't run afoul similarly loosely-worded TOS?

EDIT: @Null can you appeal the decision in any way, or is it simply not worth the bother?


----------



## Motherboard (Jan 21, 2016)

Shit, this sucks. If a new host isn't found, does that mean the Farms are just gone?

For so-called sociopaths, their community sure gets upset over us calling them on their shit. I'm sure they're having a fucking party over there with Linode wanting to take us down.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jesus Christ, you people are acting like this is the internet Armageddon.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 21, 2016)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Jesus Christ, you people are acting like this is the internet Armageddon.


Rich from Linode Trust & Support is basically the Satan of the internet.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Takoyaki Towne said:


> Shit, this sucks. If a new host isn't found, does that mean the Farms are just gone?
> 
> For so-called sociopaths, their community sure gets upset over us calling them on their shit. I'm sure they're having a fucking party over there with Linode wanting to take us down.



We'll be fine.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 21, 2016)

Billy of Hills said:


> Rich from Linode Trust & Support is basically the Satan of the internet.



And  is the whore of Babylon.


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 21, 2016)

What a bunch of fucking cucks, I bet their wives go out and bang a bunch of strangers while they sit at home and post on facebook about how enlightening it is to be an open relationship.


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 21, 2016)

Will this be like when the old forum went down?  Will we have to sign up for a new account and all the old posts will disappear?


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 21, 2016)

You guys can crash at my apartment for a few days if you have nowhere else to go.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm an Autist and I don't like change. What is happening?


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

We should all go to our nearest suicide booths and reflect on our lives.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jan 21, 2016)

we have determined that the content of this site is in violation of clause 3, paragraph 7 of the Linode Terms of Service 

Providing False Data on any Contract or Application: including fraudulent use of credit card numbers.

???


----------



## ohgeeze (Jan 21, 2016)

I heard these boys can host: http://www.geocities.ws/


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Jan 21, 2016)

DigitalOcean's TOS said:
			
		

> 3.2 You agree that you will not transmit, distribute, post, store, link, or otherwise traffic in Content, information, software, or materials on or through the Service that (i) is unlawful, threatening, abusive, harassing, defamatory, libelous, deceptive, fraudulent, invasive of another's privacy, tortious, offensive, profane, contains or depicts pornography that is unlawful, or is otherwise inappropriate as determined by us in our sole discretion, (ii) you know is false, misleading, untruthful or inaccurate, (iii) constitutes unauthorized or unsolicited advertising, (iv) impersonates any person or entity, including any of our employees or representatives, or (v) includes anyone’s identification documents or sensitive financial information. DigitalOcean may permit, in its sole discretion, adult websites that abide by state and federal law and regulation.


Link: https://www.digitalocean.com/legal/terms/



			
				Vultr's TOS said:
			
		

> Note, that federal law allows Vultr to remove any content found to be offensive, defamatory, obscene or otherwise violative of Our policies, without impacting Our immunity status as an interactive computer service. Nothing contained in this paragraph is intended to limit or alter the immunity from claims provided by Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act. In the event that any court finds that any third party communication or third party content hosted by us falls outside of the realm of the immunity provided by the CDA, this shall not be deemed to be a waiver of any legal protections provided by Section 230 for any and all other content posted on our Website or hosted via our Services.


Link: https://www.vultr.com/legal/tos.php


----------



## chimpburgers (Jan 21, 2016)

Dumb autists probably running that company anyway. Fuck them.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

We triggered too many special snowflakes.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

I've started piecing together a map of competitive hosts. I've not listed Sapphire yet because I don't know any details and if possible I'd like to deal with Odili's company directly.


----------



## Gaol (Jan 21, 2016)

That clause is retarded, it doesn't even explain what it means to be illegal.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 21, 2016)

SC snitching. How fuckin rude! @dexter you're ugly and you cut yourself to Slipknot


----------



## John Daker (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I've started piecing together a map of competitive hosts. I've not listed Sapphire yet because I don't know any details and if possible I'd like to deal with Odili's company directly.


A 50% increase in cost would be rough. 20% seems fairly reasonable


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

John Daker said:


> A 50% increase in cost would be rough.


They look like the worst option regardless.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought that you guys promised the ride never ends!


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> They look like the worst option regardless.


What are the advantages to each of the servers, apart from the costs?


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

@Null is there any way of appealing that decision or is it not worth the effort after the hacking cover-up?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks like it's going to cost more no matter where we go.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Do you absolutely need 16 cores and 16GB RAM? Have you run the forums with slightly less? Maybe you can knock it down a few numbers and see how the site handles it.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Looks like it's going to cost more no matter where we go.


I knew I should have bought powerball tickets.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> @Null is there any way of appealing that decision or is it not worth the effort after the hacking cover-up?


I'm not going to appeal it. These guys can suck my dick. They fuck up, get DDoS'd to a halt for an entire month, have their database account hacked, lock my servers without warning because someone posted CP, and now they're saying that some gay ass autistic gossip site is criminal. Fuck these lousy cunts. I host absolutely everything through Linode, more than just this. They're losing hundreds of dollars a month just from me.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I'm not going to appeal it. These guys can suck my dick. They fuck up, get DDoS'd to a halt for an entire month, have their database account hacked, lock my servers without warning because someone posted CP, and now they're saying that some gay ass autistic gossip site is criminal. Fuck these lousy cunts. I host absolutely everything through Linode, more than just this. They're losing hundreds of dollars a month just from me.


Fuck it. We were moving anyway.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 21, 2016)

We cyberterrorists now.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 21, 2016)

Fixed the front page for you


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ruin said:


> We cyberterrorists now.








Considering how shit they turned out to be it wouldn't surprise me if they hosted ISIS websites.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Ruin (Jan 21, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Considering how shit they turned out to be it wouldn't surprise me if they hosted ISIS websites.








We've become the scourge of autists everywhere, the ISIS of autistic gossip sites.

feelsgoodman.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

On a slightly different topic, does this mean war against the edgelords that did this or would that be what they want?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 21, 2016)

Kinda makes me proud to be part of a group that managed to hurt the feelings of people that by definition don't have any. You're good Kiwis.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> On a slightly different topic, does this mean war against the edgelords that did this or would that be what they want?



Do what dynastya would do.

Dox their children.


----------



## EtherealDragon (Jan 21, 2016)

@Null Not to power level, but my site uses Digital Ocean and we have had no issues since we started using them.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 21, 2016)

How much would it cost to get ISIS to host us? We could even give them a subdomain


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 21, 2016)

Confirmation that it was the edgelords over at SC that did it. In case anyone cared.


----------



## Turncoat (Jan 21, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> Kinda makes me proud to be part of a group that managed to hurt the feelings of people that by definition don't have any.


Most of them seem to just be laughing about it, and many of them aren't too hard to burn. 

My feelings are more hurt over the inconvenience it's going to cause this place. I like it here.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Just think, this all would have been avoided if we didn't have tyrannical staff. That's what we get for being the next Nazi Germany.


----------



## Mashed Potato Grenade (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I have no idea how they went from the best host I've ever dealt with to flatlining in every sense in a month's time.


Here's my guess: they're merging with the other company (the one who brought in the DDoS).
That was to force them to conform to their terms.  After Linode agreeed, they have now to "clean" their company so there's "nothing remotely objectionable."
And so, the world continues to play the world's favorite game of 'Kick the Autistic.'


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 21, 2016)

If their great victory is accelerating a move that was going to happen anyway, let them have it. Isn't worth getting into a retarded internet forum war over.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Confirmation that it was the edgelords over at SC that did it. In case anyone cared.


So which one of us is suiciding first?


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Confirmation that it was the edgelords over at SC that did it. In case anyone cared.


In these situations, it's not who or what or when or why or where, it's that it's at all possible. This was something that could happen so it inevitably did.


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 21, 2016)

So... Who wants to do the forum through snail mail?


----------



## Turncoat (Jan 21, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Confirmation that it was the edgelords over at SC that did it. In case anyone cared.


The topic about it on our end was already shown here, wasn't it? If not here it is.

He began bragging about it once the link to this topic was posted within it. It's both in chat and in it's own topic.



Null said:


> In these situations, it's not who or what or when or why or where, it's that it's at all possible. This was something that could happen so it inevitably did.


True, Dexter isn't really too bright.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

Derbydollar said:


> So... Who wants to do the forum through snail mail?


Let's do it via telegraph stop
Chris is fat stop
And I would not have sex with him stop


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> I'm not going to appeal it. These guys can suck my dick. They fuck up, get DDoS'd to a halt for an entire month, have their database account hacked, lock my servers without warning because someone posted CP, and now they're saying that some gay ass autistic gossip site is criminal. Fuck these lousy cunts. I host absolutely everything through Linode, more than just this. They're losing hundreds of dollars a month just from me.



Totally don't blame you. Can you ask what the nature of the complaint about us was? See if it was really the My Little Sociopaths or someone else?


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> Totally don't blame you. Can you ask what the nature of the complaint about us was? See if it was really the My Little Sociopaths or someone else?


My reply was this.



> Is this a joke? My website has been hosted on Linode for 3 years now. We do nothing illegal.


----------



## Kumquat (Jan 21, 2016)

We were moving anyways. Big deal.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

LMFAO HE REPORTED US TO A SITE WE DON'T EVEN USE






Okay nevermind this is fucking hysterical


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jan 21, 2016)

die linode


----------



## Red_Rager (Jan 21, 2016)

Well credit where credit is due.  Here is your reward SC


Spoiler: with love


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Pay attention lolcows, this is how you take down a kiwi farms.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> LMFAO HE REPORTED US TO A SITE WE DON'T EVEN USE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit he_ is _dense.


----------



## CK Official (Jan 21, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Confirmation that it was the edgelords over at SC that did it. In case anyone cared.


http://sociopath-community.com/posts/56a1a69ae72fd4fb1b996585


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

You can kill the kiwi farms but three more will take its place.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't think we were spamming him before, but does he actually want spambots to come and infest his site?

Also how easy would it be to find a linode violation for them I wonder?


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jan 21, 2016)

Now I regret ignoring the SC threads. This is pretty magical.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

Mashed Potato Grenade said:


> Here's my guess: they're merging with the other company (the one who brought in the DDoS).
> That was to force them to conform to their terms.  After Linode agreeed, they have now to "clean" their company so there's "nothing remotely objectionable."
> And so, the world continues to play the world's favorite game of 'Kick the Autistic.'



But really it was probably this. I really doubt SC actually did it. Even if their report triggered it, linode's gone to shit and probably on a purging spree right now.


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 21, 2016)

Boo


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 21, 2016)

What web service do they use?
Just asking...


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Boo


2spooky4me


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

And their chat is fellating the shit out of him. They must be so proud.


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 21, 2016)

This is what we get for being hosted by gay, liberal, anti-american, anti-free speech cucks. We need to step up to the plate and get Donald Trump to endorse our website!





Though seriously, this is probably a blessing in disguise. We're all together in our annoyance.
I mean, who would want to deal with a company that has just passed :autism: event horizon? Here's hoping for a manageable solution.

By the way, just as a comment for some of the posts I saw earlier, all hosting sites are pretty much going to have vague clauses about "offensive content". It's less about what they say, and more about how they act.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

The Fool said:


> But really it was probably this. I really doubt SC actually did it. Even if their report triggered it, linode's gone to shit and probably on a purging spree right now.



I mean heck, all this is doing is biting our writing hand while we are filling out the documents, but how hard would it be go get a group that talks and brags about being sociopaths banned?


----------



## Walrus McGee (Jan 21, 2016)

Null said:


> LMFAO HE REPORTED US TO A SITE WE DON'T EVEN USE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you'll read carefully, I believe that was meant as a preventative measure.


----------



## Astin Soul (Jan 21, 2016)

dexter is my new hero

end your fascist ways null!


----------



## CK Official (Jan 21, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> View attachment 69880
> 
> And their chat is fellating the shit out of him. They must be so proud.


lol, lurk more


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 21, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> What web service do they use?
> Just asking...



Enom

Domain Name: SOCIOPATH-COMMUNITY.COM
Registrar: ENOM, INC.
Sponsoring Registrar IANA ID: 48
Whois Server: whois.enom.com
Referral URL: http://www.enom.com
Name Server: NS-1012.AWSDNS-62.NET
Name Server: NS-1042.AWSDNS-02.ORG
Name Server: NS-183.AWSDNS-22.COM
Name Server: NS-1902.AWSDNS-45.CO.UK
Status: clientTransferProhibited https://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Updated Date: 17-oct-2015
Creation Date: 08-dec-2013
Expiration Date: 08-dec-2016


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Boo



We should just report them for cp and animal cruelty


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 21, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> dexter is my new hero
> 
> end your fascist ways null!


lol


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> We should just report them for cp and animal cruelty



This is what I'm onboard for. All they did was just inconvenience us. But they would have a lot more trouble than we would getting a new site (I highly doubt Dexter there is exactly grace under pressure). It will be a reckoning! 

In seriousness, I'm with a lot of the other posters on here, this is for the best because it lets us actually move off of a server prone to monthlong hacking sieges.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> This is what I'm onboard for. All they did was just inconvenience us. But they would have a lot more trouble than we would getting a new site (I highly doubt Dexter there is exactly grace under pressure). It will be a reckoning!
> 
> In seriousness, I'm with a lot of the other posters on here, this is for the best because it lets us actually move off of a server prone to monthlong hacking sieges.



Already done, they violated this

We and your Primary Service Provider may reject your domain name registration application or elect to discontinue providing Services to you for any reason within thirty (30) days of a Service initiation or a Service renewal. Outside of this period, we and your Primary Service Provider may terminate or suspend the Services at any time for cause, which, without limitation, includes (i) registration of prohibited domain name(s), (ii) abuse of the Services, (iii) payment irregularities, (iv) allegations of illegal conduct or infringement of any third party intellectual property right or other right, (v) failure to keep your Account or WHOIS information accurate and up to date, (vi) failure to respond to inquiries from us for over fifteen (15) calendar days, or (vii) if your use of the Services involves us in a violation or alleged violation of any third party's rights or acceptable use policies, including but not limited to the transmission of unsolicited email or the violation or alleged violation of any intellectual property right or other right. No fee refund will be made when there is a suspension or termination of Services for cause.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> In seriousness, I'm with a lot of the other posters on here, this is for the best because it lets us actually move off of a server prone to monthlong hacking sieges.



And only speeds up something that's been in the works for a while now.

The other hosts that Dexter is running and tattling about us too are going to take one look at the message and bin it.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

The_Doctor said:


> Already done, they violated this
> 
> We and your Primary Service Provider may reject your domain name registration application or elect to discontinue providing Services to you for any reason within thirty (30) days of a Service initiation or a Service renewal. Outside of this period, we and your Primary Service Provider may terminate or suspend the Services at any time for cause, which, without limitation, includes (i) registration of prohibited domain name(s), (ii) abuse of the Services, (iii) payment irregularities, (iv) allegations of illegal conduct or infringement of any third party intellectual property right or other right, (v) failure to keep your Account or WHOIS information accurate and up to date, (vi) failure to respond to inquiries from us for over fifteen (15) calendar days, or (vii) if your use of the Services involves us in a violation or alleged violation of any third party's rights or acceptable use policies, including but not limited to the transmission of unsolicited email or the violation or alleged violation of any intellectual property right or other right. No fee refund will be made when there is a suspension or termination of Services for cause.



GOOD LORD MAN! THAT WAS QUICK.

I guess like Kansas said, you just have to.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2016)

Thankfully, the wide array of other services we use are cooperating, so there's no real loss here.

For posterity reasons, I will now list these other websites we use so people get a better sense of our setup.

- Audentio, a service provider that handles static content.  https://www.audentio.com/
- HostGator, our network gateway provider. http://www.hostgator.com/
- The Columbian Government, which provides us our domain name. http://www.go.co/
- Google Ideas, which provide us with DDoS mitigation services. https://www.google.com/ideas/

If we lost any of these we might be in trouble.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 21, 2016)

He's acting like he's some sort of super genius for sending an email.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Remember guys, edgelords tend to keep allot of gore images and tryhard violent threats around. I'm sure there website is full of it.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 21, 2016)

Motherfucker, goddamnit, piece of shit

I've used linode for a long time. Any work I do for people, I host it on linode. I also host the cwcki and some other sites. I've always been pleased with their service.

But this is bullshit.

@Null I know you don't want to appeal this, and I respect that. But if you could find out their specific justification, that would be helpful. Edit: Er, people already said that.

I really don't want to have to move all my stuff. But if linode can't provide a good explanation, I'm moving.

Goddamnit I'm pissed.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 21, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Remember guys, edgords tend to keep allot of gore images and tryhard violent threats around. I'm sure there website is full of it.



This is next level comedy, though. They try to be edgy, and it backfires on them completely. lol.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

So how is the move gonna go? Will the site be down for a few days or will it just be like a one-hour downtime for migration?


----------



## Ravenor (Jan 21, 2016)

The_Doctor said:


> Enom
> 
> Domain Name: SOCIOPATH-COMMUNITY.COM
> Registrar: ENOM, INC.
> ...



That's just the domain registra, looking at the DNS and a few other bits of information confirmed they are hosted on Amazon Web services, or some one who uses there infrastructure at any rate.

Edit here is there IP address who is data, the range is owned by Amazon.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 21, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> That's just the domain registra, looking at the DNS and a few other bits of information confirmed they are hosted on Amazon Web services, or some one who uses there infrastructure at any rate.



Enom is still their domain register, that gets revoked they have no site.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 21, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> dexter is my new hero
> 
> end your fascist ways null!


Lol, yer a faggot


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jan 21, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Uhh, all the cool kids use linode.





Marvin said:


> I like linode myself, I'd recommend it. Decent prices, good web management interface. They have a few linux distros (and maybe other OSes, I just use arch). Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 21, 2016)

Dexter (Talking to Digital Ocean) said:
			
		

> this post and screenshot is the owner of kiwifarms null
> he is prepared to buy hosting from your company shortly after they violated laws and/or linode hosting terms and conditions
> 
> i suggest you reject their offer if/when they attempt to buy hosting from you for their abusive website
> ...


Kiwis, feast upon the literary prowess of the man who brought about our relationship with a new and better host. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have no doubt that Digital Ocean would _definitely_ capitulate to his water tight reasoning and rhetoric, by the way.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope we all get cool linode apocalypse trophies or something after the move


----------



## RM 810 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Fool said:


> But really it was probably this. I really doubt SC actually did it. Even if their report triggered it, linode's gone to shit and probably on a purging spree right now.



lol no. 
and just make an account, I'm not doing this shit again.


----------



## Turncoat (Jan 21, 2016)

sugoi-chan said:


> And their chat is fellating the shit out of him. They must be so proud.


Entertained's the word.



Womacker said:


> I highly doubt Dexter there is exactly grace under pressure


It makes him flip out and spam harder.



DrJonesHat said:


> He's acting like he's some sort of super genius for sending an email.


He's _very_ used to failure, so the fact that something's going "right" is a big deal to him.

His five minutes of fame will burn out and then he'll be on everyone's shit list again later.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

The Fool said:


> I hope we all get cool linode apocalypse trophies or something after the move



"Survived Dexter's Laboratory" is my suggestion


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 21, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> dexter is my new hero


Didn't you delete all of your post in another thread earlier?


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

The_Doctor said:


> Enom is still their domain register, that gets revoked they have no site.





TheRealTurncoat said:


> Entertained's the word.
> 
> 
> It makes him flip out and spam harder.
> ...




Yeah, probably considering how @The_Doctor seems to have found a violation they already committed. 

Sociopaths made a terrible mistake trying to break the law of Internet Dune. The popcorn must flow.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 21, 2016)

It sure would be a shame if someone sent some of this threatening content to their hosts.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 21, 2016)

You know, the popular image of the genius psychopath who outwits police at every turn and laughs at them is really a Hollywood myth. Most sociopaths have low intelligence. Ol' Dex here seems to confirm that hypothesis.


----------



## cans.wav (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> Yeah, probably considering how @The_Doctor seems to have found a violation they already committed.
> 
> Sociopaths made a terrible mistake trying to break the law of Internet Dune. The popcorn must flow.



You fuck with our home, we fuck with yours. Simple as that.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm speculating at this point but there has to be one 'sociopath' amongst them stupid enough to edge-post cp to their forum.


----------



## Turncoat (Jan 21, 2016)

We've been taken down a few times already and we have some efficient archivers there. If Luna tried to bring the website back elsewhere, knowing her, we'll be given new code to fool around with. In that sense, I doubt many people are too worried about the place dying, as there's a somewhat self-loathing nature that is directed towards SC itself by many who attend and if it's ever reborn it'll be something new.

Many of us, especially those who left already, are the sort who would find their own home going down as the result of drama a more entertaining end than dying off naturally.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jan 21, 2016)

The radio said "No, Kiwifarms. You are the sociopaths." 
And then Kiwifarms was a cyber bully.


----------



## Nuttelex (Jan 21, 2016)

What about a monthly subscription as well as a one off payment? It would help cover the extra cost for the NL server.
Like a tenner per month or something?


----------



## Lemon Vagina (Jan 21, 2016)

For so-called sociopaths they seem to be quick to shit themselves and start crying mean bullies...


----------



## CK Official (Jan 21, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> I'm speculating at this point but there has to be one 'sociopath' amongst them stupid enough to edge-post cp to their forum.


It was probably a kiwi


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

TheRealTurncoat said:


> We've been taken down a few times already and we have some efficient archivers there. If Luna tried to bring the website back elsewhere, knowing her, we'll be given new code to fool around with. In that sense, I doubt many people are too worried about the place dying, as there's a somewhat self-loathing nature that is directed towards SC itself by many who attend and if it's ever reborn it'll be something new.
> 
> Many of us, especially those who left already, are the sort who would find their own home going down as the result of drama a more entertaining end than dying off naturally.


I kind of feel sorry for the uninvolved that aren't jerking Dex off. It's never a bright idea to draw the enemy to desperation because they fight back harder.

Heck, he claims to be a sociopath, he should at least know the Sun Tzu rules of war.

Apparently I have to explain that the last part is tongue in cheek. Our Lurker friends seem to be a bit slow on that.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

APPEASE US SC

BAN YOUR DEXTER AND BRING US HIS HEAD


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

The Fool said:


> APPEASE US SC
> 
> BAN YOUR DEXTER AND BRING US HIS HEAD


NO! LIKE THE BRITISH DID POST BURNING OF YORK. WE MUST BURN THE WHITE HOUSE!


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 21, 2016)

CK Official said:


> It was probably a kiwi


You never know. The autism and weening  is strong in both places.


----------



## CK Official (Jan 21, 2016)

The Fool said:


> APPEASE US SC
> 
> BAN YOUR DEXTER AND BRING US HIS HEAD


Banning dexter never works, he uses tor


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jan 21, 2016)

CK Official said:


> Banning dexter never works, he uses tor


he is hiding behind 7 proxies


----------



## Turncoat (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> Heck, he claims to be a sociopath, he should at least know the Sun Tzu rules of war.


He'd need to turn away from his WoW account, youtube videos, and Dexter fanfic to do that.



The Fool said:


> APPEASE US SC
> 
> BAN YOUR DEXTER AND BRING US HIS HEAD


It's funny, until this happened there were users over there begging for his ban. He's been a presence that appears and disappears seemingly at random that tends to annoy almost everyone. As much as he's being celebrated at the moment, he's not really one of us, in fact he's a large part of what made our website deteriorate and start requiring rules in the first place.

In a few days that'll probably resume being the case. Also, yeah:


CK Official said:


> Banning dexter never works, he uses tor


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> he is hiding behind 7 proxies


Dang guys. Guess that's it. Should we pack it up and head on home?


----------



## Lemon Vagina (Jan 21, 2016)

Dexter might not actually be a sociopath but from looking at that chat he definitely is a spastic, jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Lemon Vagina said:


> Dexter might not actually be a sociopath but from looking at that chat he definitely is a spastic, jesus fucking christ.



I like his accusations that new accounts  are Null rather than a random ween.


----------



## Lemon Vagina (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> I like his accusations that new accounts  are Null rather than a random ween.


I like how he thinks Null has the time or gives enough of a shit to make up a bunch of accounts and use them all at the same time. Or that it's even possible.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

However, is this a Kiwi sanctioned Ween moment for them all? 

That is a question that needs to be answered for their little hearts.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 21, 2016)

I think it's safe to say that Luna, and the rest of the SC crew that came here to defend themselves aren't sociopaths, cause if they were, they wouldn't care what other people thought of them.
Also, Null blocked Tor months ago. We had a cow that would ban evade and sockpuppet and shit the place up. Maybe SC should look into that.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Lemon Vagina said:


> I like how he thinks Null has the time or gives enough of a shit to make up a bunch of accounts and use them all at the same time. Or that it's even possible.



I mean it's possible and all.... when I moderated a forum back in the day (on Nationstates no less) the original owner had a problem of someone making a bot generating dummy accounts all the time for a while.


----------



## Lemon Vagina (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought most of us were too busy laughing at Nick Bate's guilty verdicts to care about self-diagnosed sociopath edgelords?


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure wether dex's plot to report us to the Fed's is a joke or not. I'm leaning joke but I'm wondering how low and stupid he wants to look.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 21, 2016)

12:47 dexter dexter: i will now be reporting kiwi farms to the federal police for contemplating on getting isis to host them


----------



## Crisseh (Jan 21, 2016)

http://sociopath-community.com/posts/56a1a69ae72fd4fb1b996585

Daww he made a little thread about it! How cute. They are even giving each other ass pats. 

I imagine their forum admins and host's wont be too happy when their site gets shut down as well due to Dex.


----------



## Turncoat (Jan 21, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> I think it's safe to say that Luna, and the rest of the SC crew that came here to defend themselves aren't sociopaths, cause if they were, they wouldn't care what other people thought of them.


That's been the running gag of the place for years (which I'm surprised to see is still being just realized at this point). It's not just safe to say, it's _celebrated_ over there.

It's meta, it's irony, and it's bait. Next to nothing is serious over there.



DrJonesHat said:


> Also, Null blocked Tor months ago. We had a cow that would ban evade and sockpuppet and shit the place up. Maybe SC should look into that.


We have some users that log onto there with Tor out of paranoia of being found. It'd be nice, but I don't see it happening unless we're pushed to that point.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Alan Pardew said:


> 12:47 dexter dexter: i will now be reporting kiwi farms to the federal police for contemplating on getting isis to host them



Also apparently I, the lone inciter of violence against them, am plotting my own E-war.


----------



## Gaol (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys we are done! We have no more place to go they have won! AND NOW WE WILL ALL GO TO JAIL!


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Gaol said:


> Guys we are done! We have no more place to go they have won! AND NOW WE WILL ALL GO TO JAIL!


I can't go to jail! I'm too ugly and no one will want to use my butt as a pee pee holder!


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 21, 2016)

Alan Pardew said:


> 12:47 dexter dexter: i will now be reporting kiwi farms to the federal police for contemplating on getting isis to host them


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 21, 2016)

Gaol said:


> Guys we are done! We have no more place to go they have won! AND NOW WE WILL ALL GO TO JAIL!





Hm...it seems kiwi is kill.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Womacker said:


> I can't go to jail! I'm too ugly and no one will want to use my butt as a pee pee holder!



Nick Bate will probably need a cellmate. He likes butts.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 21, 2016)

God dammit, now we're all gonna get raped and murdered in prison. This is all your fault @Alan Pardew , why did you have to be such a nazi mod?


----------



## Gun Barrel City Texas (Jan 21, 2016)

Does isis even host websites ?


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

Can I have a cell next to Nick?


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Gun Barrel City Texas said:


> Does isis even host websites ?


Don't ask questions like that! Anything in any sense will get the Feds on you like a sociopath that thinks being cool is by being a dick to goldfish.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 21, 2016)

They know we're watching and will probably continue to post pathetic shit so that they can laugh at us reposting it for some reason. Probably not worth sharing more caps in this thread unless they're particularly hilarious. If anything over-the-top autistic gets posted, posting it to their thread would be a better way to make sure it's connected to them forever and doesn't get lost when we move and this thread is forgotten.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jan 21, 2016)

Gun Barrel City Texas said:


> Does isis even host websites ?


actually, they do


----------



## The Giver (Jan 21, 2016)

So I haven't given a shit about the SC thread until now.

But from what it sounds like, they have one massive autist that sent an email to linode who is making us change hosts slightly sooner than Null had planned. Truly, the most epic of trolls.

TL;DR: Big fucking deal


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 21, 2016)

We should have just stayed out of his lab-or-a-tory.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Hellblazer said:


> They know we're watching and will probably continue to post pathetic shit so that they can laugh at us reposting it for some reason. Probably not worth sharing more caps in this thread unless they're particularly hilarious. If anything over-the-top autistic gets posted, posting it to their thread would be a better way to make sure it's connected to them forever and doesn't get lost when we move and this thread is forgotten.



Now they are going with a Katy teh Pengiun OF DOOM approach.

*Holds up Spork in remembrance of the fallen weens*


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 21, 2016)

Hellblazer said:


> They know we're watching and will probably continue to post pathetic shit so that they can laugh at us reposting it for some reason. Probably not worth sharing more caps in this thread unless they're particularly hilarious. If anything over-the-top autistic gets posted, posting it to their thread would be a better way to make sure it's connected to them forever and doesn't get lost when we move and this thread is forgotten.


Yeah, this thread has become more about SC and less about Linode being an exceptional company.
I for one am definitely going to be watching the SC thread from now on, though...


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Hellblazer said:


> They know we're watching and will probably continue to post pathetic shit so that they can laugh at us reposting it for some reason. Probably not worth sharing more caps in this thread unless they're particularly hilarious. If anything over-the-top autistic gets posted, posting it to their thread would be a better way to make sure it's connected to them forever and doesn't get lost when we move and this thread is forgotten.



Right now, aside from getting spammed to shit, their chat is just basically patting Dexter on the ass while he brags about what hosting company he's sent his warning to now.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 21, 2016)

I was wondering when we would have to move again. Thus begins the latest Kiwi migration.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Derbydollar said:


> Yeah, this thread has become more about SC and less about Linode being and exceptional company.
> I for one am definitely going to be watching the SC thread from now on, though...



It is genuinely not worth it. This is seriously the first remarkable thing to come out of the site yet.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 21, 2016)

YEAH LURKERS! LOOKIT ME RAGE!

IM SO RIDICULOUS RIGHT?

Years of football and disappointment in the sport prepared me for this moment. There is no rage, only dancing like a monkey to earn their popcorn.


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 21, 2016)

I always knew this site would be working with ISIS eventually. I've been saying it the whole time, the light of Allah is simply inescapable.


----------



## Gun Barrel City Texas (Jan 22, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> actually, they do


we should be hosted by isis


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

Gun Barrel City Texas said:


> we should be hosted by isis


>implying we aren't

*:^)*


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 22, 2016)

Being hosted by ISIS would be pretty epic, unfortunately we would all also go to prison


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 22, 2016)

Islamic content should now replace the informative rating.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 22, 2016)

@TheRealTurncoat Congrats


11:06
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





dexter: turncoat is a fucking moron


----------



## RanceSK (Jan 22, 2016)

Gun Barrel City Texas said:


> Does isis even host websites ?



There's actually a site on the deepweb where you donate to ISIS, you give your bitcoins up and they use it to buy fresh goats to fuck I heard.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wat do?


----------



## Womacker (Jan 22, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Wat do?


Need an explanation up to now?

Vote Wat for yes.

Vote Do? for no.


----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Wat do?


The same thing we do every night, Jesus.

_TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD._


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jan 22, 2016)

viva la france


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 22, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Wat do?


Press 1 to rehost.


----------



## Taily Puff (Jan 22, 2016)

Derbydollar said:


> Yeah, this thread has become more about SC and less about Linode being an exceptional company.



Even money Dexter is being watched by no fewer than three government agents and winds up on a major news site and in a minor prison before the forum is even cooling down from the move.  But this seems like a case where the less said the better, and where information is more valuable OFF of a public forum, right?


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 22, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Press 1 to rehost.



In my day it was F10 to respawn.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't give a fuck. Does this mean I should move to SC?


----------



## John Daker (Jan 22, 2016)

ActualKiwi said:


> Press 1 to rehost.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 22, 2016)

Null said:


> The same thing we do every night, Jesus.
> 
> _TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD._


 
Null right now


----------



## Womacker (Jan 22, 2016)

Taily Puff said:


> Even money Dexter is being watched by no fewer than three government agents and winds up on a major news site and in a minor prison before the forum is even cooling down from the move.  But this seems like a case where the less said the better, and where information is more valuable OFF of a public forum, right?



We are growing too confident in our lolcows and their abilities lately. Dex is a class A edgelord who chooses to torture a goldfish and act like he is big and bad because of it. He won't do anything because this is his where he gets his kicks.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 22, 2016)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> I don't give a fuck. Does this mean I should move to SC?



Null is moving to France (owned by ISIS) and @Alan Pardew has accepted his Nazi heritage, we have no choice but to go to SC now.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 22, 2016)

Null said:


> The same thing we do every night, Jesus.
> 
> _TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD._



c'est la vie


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 22, 2016)

So when do we singing songs about shitty refugees and muslims being fags? Now?


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 22, 2016)

Valiant said:


> So when do we singing songs about shitty refugees and muslims being fags? Now?



#REFUGEEWILKOMEN


----------



## RanceSK (Jan 22, 2016)

If their website goes down, I demand my cock to be stroked by Null himself.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 22, 2016)

RanceSK said:


> If their website goes down, I demand my cock to be stroked by Null himself.


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 22, 2016)

RanceSK said:


> If their website goes down, I demand my cock to be stroked by Null himself.


*

RULES OF NATURE.*


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 22, 2016)

VIVE LA BLARMS


----------



## L desu (Jan 22, 2016)

Maybe we can work some meme magic to convince linode to stay with us! Maybe through montage?


----------



## bearycool (Jan 22, 2016)

Derbydollar said:


>



Death to the sociopath autistic monarchy!

VIVA LA AUTISM


----------



## Taily Puff (Jan 22, 2016)

Womacker said:


> We are growing too confident in our lolcows and their abilities lately. Dex is a class A edgelord who chooses to torture a goldfish and act like he is big and bad because of it. He won't do anything because this is his where he gets his kicks.



No, I don't think Dexter has actually done anything dangerous, or will actually do anything that terrible.  Writing a nasty letter to an unrelated internet hosting company is going to be his greatest success in life, and he knows it.  Like a whiny old woman who gets table tennis balls banned from a toy aisle because it's related to drinking.  That's his big win.  Bitching, like a bitch, to a bunch of bitches.

But I'm also not putting it past anyone on that site to have said something treasonous they'll eventually sincerely regret.  And I bet the edgelord persona melts away like a marshmallow in a rainstorm when someone in a dark suit and sunglasses knocks on their door.


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm having a hard time finding an Islam avatar that is also French as fuck. I am simply shocked, let me tell you.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

WireSponge said:


> I'm having a hard time finding an Islam avatar that is also French as fuck. I am simply shocked, let me tell you.


Just replace the background with a French flag like what I did :^)


----------



## 女鬼 (Jan 22, 2016)

Mort à Linode! Les sociopathes à la lanterne! Vive la Révolution!


----------



## bearycool (Jan 22, 2016)

DEXTER LIKES THE OMELETTE DU FROMAGE!!!!

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@getoffmylawn


----------



## KingGeedorah (Jan 22, 2016)

Rest in piss.


----------



## Astin Soul (Jan 22, 2016)

Guys, if your forum get's taken down, you are all welcome to join us at SC.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 22, 2016)

Je suis Kiwi.

For what it's worth I'm on the monthly donator setup, so I hope it's some help since that pays out a bit more.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Guys, if your forum get's taken down, you are all welcome to join us at SC.


Nah, I don't wanna hang around edgy fags.


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Guys, if your forum get's taken down, you are all welcome to join us at SC.


We at ISIS aren't degenerate and pathetic enough to stoop to that level.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Guys, if your forum get's taken down, you are all welcome to join us at SC.


I enjoy videogames and laughing at spergs, not listening to 9 inch nails while cutting myself.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 22, 2016)

I expect my monthly $3.50 payment back if we lose coverage. 

Or at least a special badge.


----------



## ActualKiwi (Jan 22, 2016)

WireSponge said:


> I'm having a hard time finding an Islam avatar that is also French as fuck. I am simply shocked, let me tell you.


This is what I went with


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 22, 2016)

RanceSK said:


> If their website goes down, I demand my cock to be stroked by Null himself.


Where did you file this report? There are legions of weens who could help bring the issue of the morally bankrupt sociopath community to the top of the host's priorities.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm too lazy and autistic, so I used the french flag filter from facebook.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2016)

WireSponge said:


> I'm having a hard time finding an Islam avatar that is also French as fuck. I am simply shocked, let me tell you.


I think most french things are also isis things tbh


----------



## John Daker (Jan 22, 2016)

Praise be upon France


----------



## bearycool (Jan 22, 2016)

Null said:


> I think most french things are also isis things tbh



Well, after all the terrorist attacks and Muslim immigrants, it basically is.


----------



## Tismo (Jan 22, 2016)

Why we all putting toothpaste in our avatars smh.


----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2016)

Tismo said:


> Why we all putting toothpaste in our avatars fam.


Because we're moving to france baybeeeee


----------



## bearycool (Jan 22, 2016)

Btw, we have the french national anthem playing for 10 hours on the movie night channel. Please pay your respects

http://lolcow.tv/r/Autism


http://data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAMgAAACFCAMAAAApQEceAAAAG1BMVEXtKTn///8AI5UAGpNNUKTn6PH98PHuQEztIjR/MgvpAAAAjElEQVR4nO3PRxEAIAwAsDKLf8V4AF5c4iBRj7U+yqWZK14RERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERH5NLIBF/puqiGCYC0AAAAASUVORK5CYII=


----------



## Hat (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Turncoat (Jan 22, 2016)

Taily Puff said:


> Writing a nasty letter to an unrelated internet hosting company is going to be his greatest success in life, and he knows it.


He doesn't really shoot high when it comes to goals, so this likely feels like a big deal to him.

If SC ends up going down because of what he's done here, he'll celebrate twice as hard.


----------



## steelskin (Jan 22, 2016)

JULIIIIIE ! JULIIIIIIE !


----------



## Tookie (Jan 22, 2016)

I've had hosts jerk me around like this after they caught wind I was migrating off their service. That might be what happened here. Used a mail-list service for years and they pulled the plug on me for ToS violations a couple days after I switched off automatic billing because I was moving everything elsewhere.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## CWCissey (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## RanceSK (Jan 22, 2016)

Billy of Hills said:


> Where did you file this report? There are legions of weens who could help bring the issue of the morally bankrupt sociopath community to the top of the host's priorities.



Here ya go.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 22, 2016)

RanceSK said:


> Here ya go.


----------



## Cubanodun (Jan 22, 2016)

Everyone donate to Nool patreon so we can keep fighting the tranny (and cucks) war


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 22, 2016)

I go out for 2 hours and the drama happens without me
Fuck 
Why are we french,why pardew is a nazi,why we have Islamic state +french avatars?


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 22, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> I go out for 2 hours and the drama happens without me
> Fuck
> Why are we french,why pardew is a nazi,why we have Islamic state +french avatars?


Fromage  menage le trois


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 22, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> I go out for 2 hours and the drama happens without me
> Fuck
> Why are we french,why pardew is a nazi,why we have Islamic state +french avatars?


the glory of allah knows no bounds brother insha'allah takbir habibi :islamic: :islamic: :islamic:


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 22, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> I go out for 2 hours and the drama happens without me
> Fuck
> Why are we french,why pardew is a nazi,why we have Islamic state +french avatars?


@Bay Harbor Butcher cut down our internet by crying to Linode because he got banned. We're rehosting and he's desperately trying to insist that this is a great victory for him.


----------



## Womacker (Jan 22, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> I go out for 2 hours and the drama happens without me
> Fuck
> Why are we french,why pardew is a nazi,why we have Islamic state +french avatars?



We moved to a new host based in France.

Mocking them.

Someone made a joke about us outsourcing to ISIS, Dex there tried to send it to the FBI. He's retarded.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 22, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> I go out for 2 hours and the drama happens without me
> Fuck
> Why are we french,why pardew is a nazi,why we have Islamic state +french avatars?



Hehonhehonhehon


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 22, 2016)

We should move to brazil
I cna host the server,just pay me in bananas or report u


----------



## Trapped_Fairy (Jan 22, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> We should move to brazil
> I cna host the server,just pay me in bananas or report u


It's too late for that. The contract is sealed. You'll be French and like it dammit!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jan 22, 2016)

All this Islamic talk is making me hungry


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 22, 2016)

RanceSK said:


> If their website goes down, I demand my cock to be stroked by Null himself.



Great job, you fucking spastic. If their website goes down because of you, I'm doxing your children.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

Dexter's posts and replies are moved here due to derailment and autism:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dexter-skannerz22s-containment-thread-scs-pet-lolcow.16828/

Have fun.


----------



## Mecha-Lenin (Jan 22, 2016)

This is one of the most entertaining threads in a long while. I'm a bit upset I did not follow the SC thread until now.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Jan 22, 2016)

Moving to France? It all makes sense now.

Kiwi Farms is a SPY!


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

@Bay Harbor Butcher is threadbanned here too (If you're here dexter, post your shit here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dexter-skannerz22s-containment-thread-scs-pet-lolcow.16828/) . Carry on.


----------



## Astin Soul (Jan 22, 2016)

Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


lol


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around



What is this?


----------



## John Daker (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


Alan Pardew is a cool guy and a good mod, we won't abandon him.


----------



## RanceSK (Jan 22, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Great job, you fucking spastic. If their website goes down because of you, I'm doxing your children.



If you wanted a date lad, you just have to ask. I'm free on weekends 9-5.


----------



## Crisseh (Jan 22, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> What is this?



Butt hurt, tons of butt hurt.


----------



## Derbydollar (Jan 22, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> What is this?


A fine example on the misuse of 'too'. 
You're probably going to have to delete a bit more than troll posts to keep your hosts standards, by the way.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around



He's taken over. Null is powerless now. We're all fucked.


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


Oh shit @Alan Pardew she gave you an angry face you just got


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

WireSponge said:


> Oh shit @Alan Pardew she gave you an angry face you just got


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 22, 2016)

WireSponge said:


> Oh shit @Alan Pardew she gave you an angry face you just got



HEADBUTT THE BITCH ALAN!


----------



## Walrus McGee (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


You're lucky we can't vote you out.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't let her talk to you like that Alan show her your pimp hand.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 22, 2016)

They have shrines in France, right?


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Jan 22, 2016)

Lunaprey said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


@Alan Pardew wouldn't be a good fascist if he cared about what other people think.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 22, 2016)

Null's Personal Cumslut said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


You have trouble distinguishing facial cues don't you.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 22, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> It sure would be a shame if someone sent some of this threatening content to their hosts.
> View attachment 69884


I'm sure it's tempting but if they don't have a forum we also can't look at their posts at laugh at them.



Lemon Vagina said:


> Dexter might not actually be a sociopath but from looking at that chat he definitely is a spastic, jesus fucking christ.


I'm imagining he looks something like:


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 22, 2016)

https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/0/1.jpg?1453439346 2 minutes agoNull: 
I renamed Luna to my cum slur owned
https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/0/1.jpg?1453439346 2 minutes agoNull: 
Slut*


----------



## The Fool (Jan 22, 2016)

Alan Pardew said:


> https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/0/1.jpg?1453439346 2 minutes agoNull:
> I renamed Luna to my cum slur owned
> https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/0/1.jpg?1453439346 2 minutes agoNull:
> Slut*



MODS=GODS


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 22, 2016)

Someone should tell @Bay Harbor Butcher that Null took his bitch.


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Jan 22, 2016)

Loxiozzz said:


> Someone should tell @Bay Harbor Butcher that Null took his bitch.


@Bay Harbor Butcher


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Jan 22, 2016)

ISIS is for wimps; I say we go straight to the source of all evil!


Spoiler


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Jan 22, 2016)

GREEDY FIREMAN said:


> ISIS is for wimps; I say we go straight to the source of all evil!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now that's just going too far.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 22, 2016)

GREEDY FIREMAN said:


> ISIS is for wimps; I say we go straight to the source of all evil!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


it occurs to me that @Reaper is probably Anita Sarkeesian


----------



## CK Official (Jan 22, 2016)

Null's Personal Cumslut said:


> Alan, how are you still mod, the feedback forum voted well in favor to get rid of you, you are lucky null is such a bad admin to keep you around


Since you're now Null's bitch I think you should hand him the keys to SC. He would be a much better admin than you ever were


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Jan 22, 2016)

Chris est gras et je ne voudrais pas avoir des relations sexuelles avec lui.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 22, 2016)

I hope linode gets raped and DDoSed in prison.

We should go out of our way to direct shit in their direction forevermore.



Null said:


> God these people are fucking clowns. I was going to put off on this migration but it seems now I have no options.
> 
> Digital Ocean is now my current bet. Alternatively, I have a more expensive host in the Netherlands that I can use. Discuss.
> 
> Edit: We're moving to a french company. HON HON HON TBH



Just make sure it's as bulletproof as possible, because you realize our welcome to any new ISP is going to be some fag or multiples DDoSing it to get us instantly kicked off.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Jan 25, 2016)

@Null, is Linode still the shittiest company you've ever dealt with?


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 25, 2016)

HipstrsGonnaHip said:


> @Null, is Linode still the shittiest company you've ever dealt with?


Too soon.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 25, 2016)

I think Linode may now be the second shittiest.  They sure lost their title fast.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Jan 25, 2016)

A French cartoon character didn't feel appropriate for an avatar anymore.

At least not until Edgeville is back.


----------



## KingQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

@Null Have you tried looking at the companies that host some other probably-oft-ddos'd websites? 

Alternatively, there are several "freedom of speech" groups that offer hosting, though I can't vouch for their quality.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 1, 2016)

The phaggits from Gandi are worse.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 3, 2016)

So where are we hosted now? @Dynastia said Kabul but I'm not inclined to believe him lol


----------



## Dr. Meme (Feb 3, 2016)

Flamesoul the Diabolical said:


> So where are we hosted now? @Dynastia said Kabul but I'm not inclined to believe him lol


i let null borrow one of my raspberry pi's that i use for game emulation to host all the server files on the grounds that i could ban one member of my choosing.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Feb 3, 2016)

Dr. Meme said:


> i let null borrow one of my raspberry pi's that i use for game emulation to host all the server files on the grounds that i could ban one member of my choosing.


Do you have any kiwi pi's?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 3, 2016)

This thread title wins most premature declaration of the year.


----------

